# First Puppy, New Owner!



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am a new Havanese owner and new to this forum. I am so excited about my new girl, Hanna, who came from a breeder in Florida (I live in CT). She's such a wonderful addition to my family, I feel so lucky. She just turned 5 months old. Here she is when we first got her at 10 weeks and then doing table work today - so far we are working on just standing still for a few seconds (arrgghhh!!!). It's been slow but steady, at this point I've been working with her every day for a few minutes for the past 2 1/2 weeks. I am a groomer so I feel good about being able to take care of her coat, but her face was a challenge for me, as I've never owned a dog with the tearing/mouth staining problem. When I got her she was perfectly white on her mouth, but little by little she started getting stained until it was quite brown. I've had to completely change everything I was doing with her - food, water, even stepping up cleaning her face. But it seems to be getting better so I am now focusing more on getting her trained for the ring. We are starting handling/ring classes next week!

Her grandfather is Ch. Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons (#1 Havanese for 2 years) and her aunt is Ch. Los Perritos Laredo (#1 Havanese for 3 years).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to you and your beautiful girl Hanna. How lucky for you both that you're a groomer. You're in for a fun time with your first (and probably not last) havanese. This is the perfect place to interact with other crazy dog people who will understand your obsession with your fur baby.

Hanna is a beauty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome! She's beautiful!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is so cute!! Welcome. Lizzie had awful tear staining and now at 15 months it is gone.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome!! COngratulations on your baby she is beautiful!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Pan's granddaughter! She is beautiful! I also went to Lynn Nieto's for my Henry. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh she's a doll!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome! She's a cutie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:welcome: Hanna sure is a cutie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

AW, she is lovely!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

awww! she is adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! It's so good to welcome another Connecticut member!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations! She's adorable.

I'm wondering about this.


atsilvers27 said:


> Her grandfather is Ch. Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons (#1 Havanese for 2 years) and her aunt is Ch. Los Perritos Laredo (#1 Havanese for 3 years).


How do you find out who is currently #1 and is that even possible? I mean, there are contests constantly, it seems, here and abroad. What must it take to earn #1 Havanese?

Thanks!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I too have a Pan granddaughter and went to Lynn for my puppy. Hanna is beautiful - we love pictures here so don't be shy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw she is beautiful!! I don't know much about showing dogs except that havs can't be clipped if you want to get them a championship, so can you expound on why you are are trying to get her to stack/stand so nicely? Sorry for my ignorance lol... she is very cute!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> Aw she is beautiful!! I don't know much about showing dogs except that havs can't be clipped if you want to get them a championship, so can you expound on why you are are trying to get her to stack/stand so nicely? Sorry for my ignorance lol... she is very cute!!!


She doesn't look clipped to me! ...They aren't all the hairy beasts that cute little Cey is so early!:biggrin1:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Correct, they can't be clipped for show. Hanna is still a baby - just turned 5 months - so her coat is in the process of growing. I believe it takes 2-3 years for the coat to fully mature. I guess I should enjoy it being so low maintenace while it lasts!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure where to find out, but if a breeder owns a top ranked dog and has a website, they are likely to post it on their site, so for me it was a matter of months and months of research on my spare time. I'm pretty new to all of this, but from what I gather it is a bit like tennis in the sense that the more matches (for tennis) or shows (for dog shows) and the more important wins, the higher the dog or player is ranked. Over the course of the year, many top ranked dogs spend a majority of their weekends on the road at shows, and winning them.



Divaskychick said:


> Congratulations! She's adorable.
> 
> I'm wondering about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Hanna's beautiful 

Is her water in a bowl? Might try switching to a water bottle with distilled.

What I've recently found to help remove the staining is Ez Groom Crystal White. I take a cup of warm water and pour it on the area that I will be applying the shampoo full strength. I let it sit for about 5 minutes or longer. I've found this method works better than diluting or their suggestion of heating up the shampoo then covering the area with saran wrap & heating with a hair dryer. Less stress on the dog too! It lightens the stain noticeably after the first time. So a couple times should do the trick.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Enjoy the low maintenance coat now - just wait until she begins to blow her coat....you'll long for these days!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

Your puppy is beautiful.

In terms of staining and/or avoiding them, with respect to the mouth, I always make sure to wipe my pup's mouth dry after she drinks. I know this is a pain and you always have to be around, so I only do it when I'm home. I find many things can stain their beard- food, water, grass, and dirt that comes in contact with a wet beard. 

So diligence I find works. Some natural treats or bones will stain the fur when they eat, so I shampoo regularly to keep her white fur clean. 

In terms of the eyes, I have been told by several Vets and breeders that some dogs are more prone to tear staining than others, and that most cases are genetic. The reminds me of the African Grey parrot who plucks their feathers- some do, some don't. All do to with genetics, but also highly debatable. 

Tear stains will occur of the eyes are left to drip/tear and aren't cleaned. I clean my girl's eyes every day and come out the crustaceans. So far, no problem and I have never (and will never) use any chemicals to lighten anything. I'm personally against use of chemicals of any sort when it comes to animals (unless we're talking about vaccines and insect treatments)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome to you and Hanna! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, what a sweetie.


----------

